# Acorn Urn



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

*Got to add to the Acorn Urn*

Well one of my clients request an Urn to be made to look like an Acorn so I used Chinaberry for the base an Cedar for the top. The Finale is made from Wal-Nut an a Oak Branch. Wall thickness is 1/4 Inch thick an Hollowed to within 1.50 inches from base 
So let me know what you guys an gals think


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Well one of my clients request an Urn to be made to look like an Acorn so I used Chinaberry for the base an Cedar for the top. The Finale is made from Wal-Nut an a Oak Branch. Wall thickness is 1/4 Inch thick an Hollowed to within 1.50 inches from base
> So let me know what you guys an gals think


Wow, always impresive!! There is such a difference from you more experienced turners and us noobies, especially in the finish. Very well done.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a nice urn. I'm sure the client will be very pleased.
Tom


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's very nice Roy. How is the shell connected to the nut?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:laughing: Pressured an used CA gel


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love this piece Roy, really well done. :thumbsup:

I have to admit the first image which came to my mind as I looked at the picture was the animal from Ice Age which is always chasing a nut. That animal would go ga-ga over this piece. :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I love this piece Roy, really well done. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to admit the first image which came to my mind as I looked at the picture was the animal from Ice Age which is always chasing a nut. That animal would go ga-ga over this piece. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: The Eagle Wanted It :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you line the inside with anything like glass or lead because it will hold human ashes or just finish it as we normally do with wood?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> Do you line the inside with anything like glass or lead because it will hold human ashes or just finish it as we normally do with wood?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I use System One on the inside so Ashes don't enbed with the wood grain


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so did you glue the 2 woods together then turn a hollow form?
or is the cedar a lid?
very nice looking urn :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> so did you glue the 2 woods together then turn a hollow form?
> or is the cedar a lid?
> very nice looking urn :yes::yes:


Turned the ChinaBery first then took measurements an made the perment cap with a groove then glued together, did my hole an finished the hollowing then. Made the finale with an oak branch an Wal-nut


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very neatly done !


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Really neat and I especially like the oak branch.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

This is fabulous, Roy -- very creative and superbly crafted.


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

That is very nicely done. Beautiful finish. :thumbsup: NOW how about a picture of the table that it is sitting on. What a person can see that is a beauty also.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice, great finish and I like the idea for a handle.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

superb


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well update on this one the lady wants a base made with a Squirrel next to it, she said (Husband was a little Squirrely) :blink: so now looking to carve a Squirrel an I was thinking Ice Age?  it would be smaller than the Acorn and thinking Mangony for the base to hold both pieces together so what do you guys think


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm thinking that's a great idea. Go for it!!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The squirrel like character "Scat" immediately came to my mind when you first posted.

I think this would be a terrific addition. Mahogany will go well with the piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

cant wait to see that :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Massp9 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been doing some research for my grandmother who would like her ashes to be burried in an accorn-type of urn and besides yours (which is absolutely gorgeous), all the acorn urns are for keepskage only. Could you give out a quotation on this product and tell me if you would be willing to ship in Canada? Thank you very much


----------



## Coyote Woodshop (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Massp9 said:


> I have been doing some research for my grandmother who would like her ashes to be burried in an accorn-type of urn and besides yours (which is absolutely gorgeous), all the acorn urns are for keepskage only. Could you give out a quotation on this product and tell me if you would be willing to ship in Canada? Thank you very much


 
I would be more than glad to ship to Canada if you willing to pay for the shipping an yes this is an Urn, just message me


----------



## Haus (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome bowl! Love the acorn shape, beautiful woods used and the finish is flawless. Nice touch on that cool handle. I'm sure your client is very pleased.


----------

